# IDE-Controller unter Vista



## Rici (5. Februar 2007)

Vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch helfen:

seit kurzem läuft Windows Vista auf meinem Rechner, selbiger ist jetzt mit einer S-ATA Festplatte ausgestattet. Für meine alten Festplatten habe ich mir eine PCI-Karte als IDE-Controller geholt. Das BIOS erkennt die beiden zusätzlichen Platten, aber Windows nicht. Es wird im Gerätemanger zum einen ein unbekanntes PCI-Eingabegerät zum anderen ein Massenspeichercontroller angezeigt, beide mit entsprechendem Hardwarekonflikt, weil eben keine Treiber vorhanden sind.

Das Gerät ist von Promise Technology, müsste "Ultra 133 TX2" heißen - auf der offiziellen Seite ist das letzte Treiberupdate von 2003, ich bezweilfe, dass die da schon Vista auf der Rechnung stehen hatten. Die XP-Treiber scheinen in diesem Falle nicht (ohne weiteres?) zu funktionieren.

Hat da jemand eine Idee und kann helfen? Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## octo124 (5. Februar 2007)

So ist es, bei 2003 ist Ende = wirst für Vista nix bekommen.
Ergo teste XP-Treiber an. 
Zur Theorie bzw. mögliche Ursachen und Lösungen schau mal hier rein:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/micro...tlimit-fuer-die-semaphore-wurde-erreicht.html
oder in der Foren-MS-Übersicht zwei Threads unter deinem.


----------



## Rici (5. Februar 2007)

Ich habe leider nicht die Wahl, die Platten an einem anderen (eingebauten) IDE-Controller anzuschließen, da ich auf meinem aktuellen Board nur noch S-ATA-Controller habe...

Aber ist grundsätzlich bei IDE-Platten an solchen Controllern "Cable Select" auszuwählen?

Achso: XP-Treiber werden nicht genommen...


----------



## STP76 (19. März 2007)

Selbe Problem bei mir zusätzlich hab ich noch 64bit Vista Version werd mir wohl nen neueren IDE Controller kaufen müssen selbiges gilt auch für meine Fernsehkarte....


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. März 2007)

Wie meinst du das: "XP-Treiber werden nicht genommen"?
Windows will nicht? Du willst nicht? Oder hast du ne Auswahl ob sie genommen werden sollen?


----------

